# Moving hifi equipment from UK to USA



## saunders_family (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi there,

I've got a nice hifi which I would like to bring with me to the USA, if possible. I understand that I will need a transformer to convert between voltages. However, I'm worried about the voltage frequency. It's 50Hz in the UK, and 60 in the US. Standard transformers don't convert frequency. I know this can be a problem for clocks and turntables, but are CD players affected? Has anyone successfully moved a hifi or stereo from the UK to the USA? Did you need anything other than a standard transformer to use it?

I've read through the forums, and have been googling this question for hours and haven't found an answer yet... :| Any advice is much appreciated.

Many thanks

Eric


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

saunders_family said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've got a nice hifi which I would like to bring with me to the USA, if possible. I understand that I will need a transformer to convert between voltages. However, I'm worried about the voltage frequency. It's 50Hz in the UK, and 60 in the US. Standard transformers don't convert frequency. I know this can be a problem for clocks and turntables, but are CD players affected? Has anyone successfully moved a hifi or stereo from the UK to the USA? Did you need anything other than a standard transformer to use it?
> 
> ...



Your treasured CD player will most probably work with a transformer. The 50/60 Hz issue most commonly affects specific types of electric motors in large appliances such as fridges and washing machines where they work much less efficiently at the wrong frequency and tend to overheat and exhibit premature wear.


----------

